# Book Publicity Sites



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

*Publicity Blogs To Notify For Promos (Free, Bargain, Regular Price as well as National and International): 
*
[email protected]
http://addictedtoebooks.com
http://authormarketingclub.com/members/announce-your-free-book/
http://awesomegang.com/places-to-submit-your-book-for-free-promotion/
http://bargainebookhunter.com/feature-your-book/
http://blog.booksontheknob.org/p/about-this-blog-and-contact-info.html
http://bookangel.co.uk
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/authors-tell-us-about-your-book/
http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/
http://dailycheapreads.com/your-two-cents-worth/
http://digitalbooktoday.com/12-top-100-submit-your-free-book-to-be-included-on-this-list/
http://digitalbooktoday.com/join-our-team/
http://ebookimpresario.com/advertise/ 
http://ebooklister.net/submit.php
http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com/for-authors/
http://ebookshabit.com/for-authors/
http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-books/
http://ereadernewstoday.com/ent-free-book-submissions/
http://eroticafree.blogspot.com/p/submissions_21.html
http://fireapps.blogspot.com/p/app-developers-authors.html
http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/p/book-advertising.html
http://freebooksy.com
http://freekindleebooks.com
http://freekindlefiction.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_12.html
http://indie.kindlenationdaily.com/?page_id=642
http://indiebookoftheday.com/authors/free-on-kindle-listing/
http://kebooks.com
http://kindle-author.com/advertise/
http://kindlebookblast.com/for-authors-promote-your-book/
http://kindlenationdaily.com
http://kindlespice.com/submissions
http://rebekaharrington.com/author-promotion/
http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/ 
http://snickslist.com/books/place-ad/
http://super-e-books.com/calendar/
http://thecheapebook.com/authors/
http://thefrugalereader.com/promotional-opportunities/
http://thefrugalereader.com/submissions/
http://thefrugalereader.wufoo.com/forms/frugal-freebie-submissions/
http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdThread=Tx26GH5ZWBDFOMN
http://www.bookblast.co/advertise.shtml
http://www.bookbub.com/advertise/guidelines.php
http://www.bookdaily.com/free?gclid=CIWns8_yubYCFQxxQgod0z8APw
http://www.booktalk.org/
http://www.centsibleereads.com/p/for-authors.html
http://www.daily-free-ebooks.com/
http://www.ebooklister.net
http://www.ereaderiq.co.uk/
http://www.ereaderiq.com/contact/
http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/for-authors/
http://www.freebookdude.com/p/list-your-free-book.html
http://www.freebookshub.co.uk/
http://www.freebookshub.com/authors/
http://www.freebooksy.com/editorial-submissions
http://www.freeebooksdaily.com/p/contact.html
http://www.frugal-freebies.com/p/submit-freebie.html
http://www.getfreeebooks.com/?page_id=81
http://www.goodkindles.net/p/submit-your-book.html
http://www.gospelebooks.net/promo/a-note-to-self-published-authors.html
http://www.indie-book-bargains.co.uk
http://www.indiebookpromo.com/submit-to-ibp-3/
http://www.indiebookslist.com/kdp-select-submission-form/
http://www.kboards.com/blog-ads
http://www.kboards.com/bargain-book-promo
http://www.kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
http://www.kindlemojo.com/contact-info/
http://www.kuforum.co.uk/free_ebooks/latest/
http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum
http://www.new-daily-free-ebooks.com
http://www.orangeberrybooktours.com/2012/06/orangeberry-free-me.html
http://www.pixelofink.com/sfkb/
http://www.rainysbookrealm.com
http://www.shainarichmond.com/myblogs/spicy-romance-submission-form/
http://www.squidoo.com/going-free-kindle-ebook-promotional-campaigns-for-authors
http://www.techsupportalert.com/free-books-kindle
http://www.thatbookplace.com/free-promo-submissions/
http://www.theereadercafe.com/p/authors.html
http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/content/find-your-books-wings
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFpBd0JUMk9KZzZ0TXJBYXRENFZYMVE6MQ
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHI3UVVZdTZkWUo3d2w3aDExbXk5MEE6MQ#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dDZHTlg2cUlySDF3QUN6Z2RISlV1Umc6MQ#gid=0
https://www.facebook.com/AontheC
https://www.facebook.com/KindleKorner
[email protected]
[email protected] (Germany)
[email protected]


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Great list.

I tried to sign up to your blog but the link on your actual blog page seems to be down.


----------



## JennR (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, thank you! 

I knew about a lot of the sites listed but not all of them, especially one of the erotica ones


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow ... thanks for the great work.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Comprehensive!! Thanks


----------



## Littleebookrev (Apr 8, 2013)

Great list!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Just read the guidelines for ereader news today and they only want books that don't contain any controversial subject matter, not my books then  Must look at some of the erotica ones, maybe they'll be more flexible. Even the ones that aren't erotica have controversial subjects : recovery from rape and child abuse, child abudction.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow...nice list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

Great list. Appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

FYI: Ebooks for a buck no longer operates but fkbt does sponsored bargain posts (currently in a sort of test phase so I don't know if you want to list it).

Great to have a list like this. Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

Blogs To Notify For Free Book Promos: 

You can add Frugal Freebies to this list! Thanks!


----------



## sirduncan (Sep 19, 2011)

You can also add www.eBookLister.net to these lists.  Taking submissions of free and 'bargain' listings.


----------



## AkBee (Aug 24, 2012)

the-cheap.net is now thecheapebook.com and we no longer feature free listings. Authors may contact us at http://thecheapebook.com/authors/, thanks!


----------



## Lyle S Tanner (Apr 5, 2013)

This list is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

This is my old list. I'm in the process of changing it.

I've got The Cheap changes in the new list, and I'll go through and make sure I've got everyone else who posted as well. I'll post the new list later tonight.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Great list.
> 
> I tried to sign up to your blog but the link on your actual blog page seems to be down.


The page should work. I don't think the RSS feed works though. Apple discontinued iLife and the new OS system is incompatible with a lot of what I want iLife to do (or what it used to be able to do). So, I'm kind of frustrated as to how to go forward with the site.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, the new list is up. Please let me know if I've missed anyone. It's in alphabetical order.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Excellent resource. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Bumping (so I can get updates   )


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks so much for that list! Just what I've been looking for now that I'm moving out of KDP Select.


----------



## DMCherubim (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for such a great list.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

This is perfect. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

Great list, thanks!


----------



## LovelyDesignStudio (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bumping so I get updates. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

KindleKorner changed its name a few months back It is now https://www.facebook.com/EBookKornerKafe


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Good list, thanks.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

You can now add
www.bookiniste.com for books in French and English.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Michael Gallagher (FKBT) is no longer updating the Ebooks For a Buck blog.
Free Kindle Fiction has moved to http://www.ereaderutopia.com/index.php/author-corner/submit-deal


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Holy carp! Awesome list, thanks.


----------



## jmp2y (May 9, 2013)

Great list. Thanks for doing all of the work required to put this together.


----------



## JessieVerona (May 10, 2013)

Wow! Great list. Thanks!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't hurt to bump this again. Great list!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Great list! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Li Chaka (Apr 19, 2013)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Paranormal Piper (Sep 24, 2012)

You can add my new promo site to the list - Erotic Ereader Bargains (http://eroticereaderbargains.blogspot.com), specializing in erotica and erotic romance.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi All!

Taylor at Freebooksy here. So excited that our site was included in the long list of places to submit your book!

Here's a direct link to the (free) submission form, just to save you a little time -- http://www.freebooksy.com/editorial-submissions

And if you want to buy a guaranteed post -- http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooksy-feature-pricing/

Email me anytime with questions. I'm happy to help. [email protected] is where to find me!

Taylor


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Christiana,

would you mind adding SpecFicDaily to the list please? We still take freebies as well as sci-fi/fantasy/horror under $5.

http://specficdaily.com

Thanks!


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

Very helpful.


----------



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

.

Sheeeeeeet !  

So many ?

Thank you for the enormous amount of work you must have put into that.

I think it warns us 'newbies' just how much has to be done to achieve any sort of success in this game.

KK


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Missing a few 

www.authormarketingclub.com
www.eroticaeveryday.com


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting this fantastic list, and for everyone with the updates and additions!!!!

I know I say it a lot, but it bears repeating: KB Authors ROCK!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

bumping because I don't know how to get updates without posting in the thread...


----------



## Bookrecruiter (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanted to let you know about a new book site http://freediscountedbooks.com/, which promotes KDP free books in *all *genres. Submissions are free and we automatically place them for sale in our bookstore after the free days have passed.

We also accept perma-free books. Please just make sure to include Perma-Free as one of your categories.

Feel free to submit your books here: http://freediscountedbooks.com/submit/.

Please help us spread the word. Thanks!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Christiana,
> 
> would you mind adding SpecFicDaily to the list please? We still take freebies as well as sci-fi/fantasy/horror under $5.
> 
> ...


...has closed up shop. 



mjshaw said:


> You can add my new promo site to the list - Erotic Ereader Bargains (http://eroticereaderbargains.blogspot.com), specializing in erotica and erotic romance.


This blog doesn't exist.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Bookrecruiter said:


> I wanted to let you know about a new book site http://freediscountedbooks.com/, which promotes KDP free books in *all *genres. Submissions are free and we automatically place them for sale in our bookstore after the free days have passed.
> 
> We also accept perma-free books. Please just make sure to include Perma-Free as one of your categories.
> 
> ...


Having problems with this site. It asked me to register to list my free book (which I did), but then however I try to access the link to submit my book, I keep getting directed back to the registration page!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Having problems with this site. It asked me to register to list my free book (which I did), but then however I try to access the link to submit my book, I keep getting directed back to the registration page!


Press the login button.
Then enter your login details.
Press login again.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

It won't let me push the login button. It's shaded out and does nothing when I click it!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Raquel Lyon said:


> It won't let me push the login button. It's shaded out and does nothing when I click it!


Odd, because it should change the login form to a different format.

Try another browser  which one do you use?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bookrecruiter said:


> I wanted to let you know about a new book site http://freediscountedbooks.com/, which promotes KDP free books in *all *genres. Submissions are free and we automatically place them for sale in our bookstore after the free days have passed.
> 
> We also accept perma-free books. Please just make sure to include Perma-Free as one of your categories.
> 
> ...


Just did this... but forgot to click "permafree" sorry!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bump

And has anyone separated this list into sites that only list free books vs sites that list 99 cent books?


----------



## cb01 (Dec 19, 2013)

Also try www.ebookarrow.com - for free and discount promotions


----------

